# Rain days



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me where to find old weather reports. I need to know, for example, how many bad weather days were in, let's say March 2012 in a particular area? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

I used to use Weather underground. But it usually averaged 3.5 days a week in most areas if we didnt include weekends.


----------

